# NO HONOR AMONG THIEVES !



## govenor_mac (2 Sep 2006)

It just behooves me as to why a fellow CF member would go into another fellow CF members room, through the night while they are sleeping and steal their personal items. Yes, The items should either have not been there or else locked up but the CF is supposed to be a family. Why would they do such a thing to a fellow family member. For shame to whomever would do such a thing. Hope you get caught and PUNISHED !


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Sep 2006)

Better to be caught by the MP's rather than their fellow soldiers.

We had a kid stealing peoples uniforms, he tried to exchange them at base supply for his size, he was caught because he neglected to remove the name tags of the owners.  :


----------



## Trinity (2 Sep 2006)

The title * No Honour among thieves....*

means between thieves in general... not between a thief and a good/honest person......

Thus.. are you implying the person who had their stuff stolen is also a thief?     ;D


----------



## paracowboy (2 Sep 2006)

Standards dropped, some bizarre interpretations 'Human Rights' were enforced with Draconian stringency, and nobody was allowed to punish wrong-doers for years. Now we have rampant thievery and blatant dishonesty.

10 years ago, we never locked our doors or lockers. Now, troops steal from each other at every opportunity.


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 10 years ago, we never locked our doors or lockers. Now, troops steal from each other at every opportunity.



Exactly, toss your wallet in your locker and head down for a shower without locking the doors.  Anyone caught stealing had a party thrown for them that involved a fire blanket.


----------



## FastEddy (2 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> The title * No Honour among thieves....*
> 
> means between thieves in general... not between a thief and a good/honest person......
> 
> Thus.. are you implying the person who had their stuff stolen is also a thief?     ;D




Your last sentence, is that in reference to "govenor_mac" reference that the items shouldn't have been there ??.

Just trying to figure out the moral or point.

Cheers.


----------



## Trinity (2 Sep 2006)

its a play on words...  no moral point involved


No honour among thieves, insinuates that both parties involved were thieves

I doubt gov_mac  meant to imply that he himself was a thief.


However...  one man, one kit!
I lived in Toronto for 32 years, if you leave it out... it won't be there for long.


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

gov_mac, I assume that this has to do with your son in Borden?

I agree that it's a shame this happens.  Whatever happened to "if you can't trust your messmates...", but on the other hand, there is always someone keeping an eye on shineys.  It's too bad that people have to learn the hard way who they can and cannot trust.


----------



## FastEddy (2 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> its a play on words...  no moral point involved
> 
> 
> No honour among thieves, insinuates that both parties involved were thieves
> ...




Thanks, just puzzled. Re: T.O. here in Montreal you probably would get arrested for leaving it out.


----------



## FastEddy (2 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> gov_mac, I assume that this has to do with your son in Borden?
> 
> I agree that it's a shame this happens.  Whatever happened to "if you can't trust your messmates...", but on the other hand, there is always someone keeping an eye on shineys.  It's too bad that people have to learn the hard way who they can and cannot trust.




Good point. And how much could you trust that person when the chips were down and your lives depended on it.

It must  really be discouraging to know that there might be a piece of Sh.. like that in your Barracks or Unit.

Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Sep 2006)

Guys bang other members wives when they are oversea's.  Can you really be shocked by theft.  What's the saying, "I trust you with my life but not my money or my wife.  And yes I find both destructive.


----------



## Ninkendo (2 Sep 2006)

Some advise from someone whose trade badge is a lock and key. 

Be polite to everyone but trust no one.


----------



## Shec (2 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Standards dropped, some bizarre interpretations 'Human Rights' were enforced with Draconian stringency, and nobody was allowed to punish wrong-doers for years. Now we have rampant thievery and blatant dishonesty.
> 
> 10 years ago, we never locked our doors or lockers. Now, troops steal from each other at every opportunity.



That is truly sad.  I hate to sound like that one of those old fossils who always drones on about how it was better in the "old" army but in this case it seems justifiable.   As macqueen points out soldiers of a generation ago took care of the buddy-f**king SOB, call it a blanket party, call it a regimental shower,  call it taking out the trash in today's parlance, without tefloning responsibilty off  to formal mechanisms .   But whatever it was called that sort of rough and tumble  justice meted out before the MPs came was not only tacitly sanctioned but extraordinarily effective.   Watch one thief run the gauntlet before "falling down the stairs"  a few times was enough to make anybody think twice before even considering ripping something off.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Sep 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> Guys bang other members wives when they are oversea's.  Can you really be shocked by theft.  What's the saying, "I trust you with my life but not my money or my wife.  And yes I find both destructive.




Well that's a  Blase' attitude , but maybe its because it by someone who has never lived and shared a  "H' Hut with 240 other Soldiers, (forgive the exclusion of the other Services).

It must be real comforting to those personnel now shipping out and very flattering to the Garrison Troops.

Maybe you do find it destructive, but this is certainly not the place to mention it, even jokingly.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Better to be caught by the MP's rather than their fellow soldiers.
> 
> We had a kid stealing peoples uniforms, he tried to exchange them at base supply for his size, he was caught because he neglected to remove the name tags of the owners.  :



Should be beaten for stealing AND stupidity   :blotto:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

Honesty and loyalty are the things missing from someone who has the gonads to steal from you.  Christ, it has always happened but with the "banning" of barrack-room justice, it seem to have risen.  

I remember going to work at the Armd School in '94 or so, we got our briefing from our WO at TSS.  It went something like this...

"2 things I hate, liars and thieves.  If you get caught lying, I will beat you!  If you get caught stealing here, EVERYONE will beat you.  And YES, I WILL turn and look the other way.  Questions????"

Thats just they way it was, it was explained to me that theft is next to impossible to prove in the military by the requirements of the description of the charge under the NDA (thinking back to a RCR MWO who explained this to us during Mil Law on CLC in '93), so the system unofficially left it with the troops to deal with it...

However, while it might seem to be increasing, it has ALWAYS been around, and probably always will because some sad sack of shite will always want what isn't his or hers...doesn't make it right, but the biggest deterrent that WAS around has been taken away.  You know, the party, the one with the blankets and everyone came to it.

We had a summer in Gtown where our courses had to post a "guard" in the laundry room, 'cause someone was making off with everything.  Never got caught and probably would have visited the Base Hospital for an extended stay if we would have ever caught the SOB...

*editted for poor English skills


----------



## Trinity (3 Sep 2006)

This is why I'm against blanket parties

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/09/02/fatal.beating.ap/index.html

Because if you don't catch the guy absolutely red handed...
and you just think someone is guilty or someone frames
someone else.. and that's not hard, the next thing we know
the wrong person is getting the beats.

Sometimes... it is just best to leave it up to the MP's.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> This is why I'm against blanket parties
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/09/02/fatal.beating.ap/index.html
> 
> ...



Well there is always 2 sides to a coin, and you Padre just made me look at the other one.  

But, well, in my own experience,  no one that was not "caught with their hand in the cookie jar" would ever be "discplined".  I never took part in a party, or was on a course where one happened, but other stuff DID happen (mostly to the stinky slugs that didn't shower...).

I am aware of one that involved locks and socks, and some people got nailed that time...no turning a blind eye that time from the CoC.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Sep 2006)

padre, give it up. When everyone lives together, they KNOW who's a thief, who's got the best TV, whose Mom sends the best cookies, etc. Beatings are were handed out when deserved, and everyone, INCLUDING the guilty party knew it. There are were no secrets among troops.

But, that's back when everyone left their doors open, hung out in the common room, partied in the hallways, etc. Now, they all lock their doors behind them, plug into their computer games, and never talk to each other. 

Part of that, though, I blame on the constant shrinking of their rooms. Poor bastards are living in rooms the same size as my walk-in closet. And no, I'm not exaggerating. Fucking tiny! Who wants to hang out in something that depressing?


----------



## govenor_mac (3 Sep 2006)

Thus.. are you implying the person who had their stuff stolen is also a thief?     ;D
[/quote]
   
My son is as honest as the day is long. He was taught at an early age that stealing and lying were wrong and had consequences which he didn't partictularly like. He either waited until we could afford it or did without. He never wanted anything bad enough that he had to steal it.Thank God for that.


----------



## scoutfinch (3 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Part of that, though, I blame on the constant shrinking of their rooms. Poor bastards are living in rooms the same size as my walk-in closet. And no, I'm not exaggerating. ******* tiny! Who wants to hang out in something that depressing?



This is very true.  I am generally a very social person; however, on CAP this summer, I avoided my room like the plague.  I frequently drove to Fredericton to have coffee at Starbucks and read a book.  Why?  Because there were 8 people crammed into a 4 person room.  There were no desks because there were 8 metal lockers (a'la school lockers) added to each rooom to accomodate the additional people.  There were only 4 chairs which had to be positioned in the very middle of the room.  You had to leave the room to change your mind. 

In many circumstances, the only way to decrease tension was to avoid the room which resulted in a loss of camaraderie amongst course mates.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> padre, give it up. When everyone lives together, they KNOW who's a thief, who's got the best TV, whose Mom sends the best cookies, etc. Beatings are were handed out when deserved, and everyone, INCLUDING the guilty party knew it. There are were no secrets among troops.
> 
> But, that's back when everyone left their doors open, hung out in the common room, partied in the hallways, etc. Now, they all lock their doors behind them, plug into their computer games, and never talk to each other.
> 
> Part of that, though, I blame on the constant shrinking of their rooms. Poor bastards are living in rooms the same size as my walk-in closet. And no, I'm not exaggerating. Fucking tiny! Who wants to hang out in something that depressing?



I recall, many years ago, a soldier marking time in front of my desk.  I _awarded_ an appropriate punishment (probably several days CB) for failing to secure his belongings.  We used to have a saying: “locks keep honest men honest.”  When we all lived together* – as soldiers should, in decent (albeit somewhat Spartan) rooms, we were able to _police_ ourselves.

Soldiers in barracks are something like an embryonic civil society: they quickly (back in Roman times, I guess) determine that they have to have rules for living together in harmony.  The rules are simple and clear – the _golden rule_, more or less, and 99% (in my experience) are pretty happy to obey those rules about 99% of the time.  I suspect the ‘rules’ haven’t changed very much over the millennia because human nature hasn’t changed all that much either.

I can only recall one summary trial of a barrack room thief; if memory serves I tried him – and remanded him up to a level where appropriate DB time would be _available_ – in his hospital bed.  I disapproved of vigilante justice and said so to the single corporals who were responsible for the single soldiers’ barracks; I also understood the overwhelming need for it.

----------

* Officers with officers, sergeants with sergeants, ranks and file with rank and file: privacy (especially that of junior ranks) matters, too.


----------



## GO!!! (3 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> But, that's back when everyone left their doors open, hung out in the common room, partied in the hallways, etc. Now, they all lock their doors behind them, plug into their computer games, and never talk to each other.
> 
> Part of that, though, I blame on the constant shrinking of their rooms. Poor bastards are living in rooms the same size as my walk-in closet. And no, I'm not exaggerating. ******* tiny! Who wants to hang out in something that depressing?



You could also mention the complete outlawing of fun in the barracks, to include, but not limited to; loud music, parties in common areas, drinking in common areas, using bathtubs as coolers, invitation of sororities etc. 

So you ended up with a long hallway lined with little cells, which had to be filled with quiet, sober, celibate little troopies, lest the Duty officer be beckoned by the MPs to punish some grievous infraction like drinking a beer with your friends in the hallway.

The "establishment" is just as much to blame for the criminalisation of fun as the troops are.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> You could also mention the complete outlawing of fun in the barracks, to include, but not limited to; loud music, parties in common areas, drinking in common areas, using bathtubs as coolers, invitation of sororities etc.
> 
> So you ended up with a long hallway lined with little cells, which had to be filled with quiet, sober, celibate little troopies, lest the Duty officer be beckoned by the MPs to punish some grievous infraction like drinking a beer with your friends in the hallway.
> 
> The "establishment" is just as much to blame for the criminalisation of fun as the troops are.


very true.

It's depressing to do your rounds as Duty Sgt now. It used to be funny, with occasional flashes of hilarity, and rare instances of exasperation. Now, it's just depressing. I'd hate to live in Shacks now. Pathetic.


----------



## dglad (4 Sep 2006)

Let's not forget, however, as repugnant as this sort of behaviour is, it is still practiced by the small minority, with most soldiers being honest, honourable men and women doing their best for one another.  How could we explain the exemplary performance of our troops in Afghanistan and elsewhere otherwise?

Incidentally, although blanket parties et al. are no longer tolerated and generally no one looks the other way, there's still a very harsh form of social justice meted out to those who are proven thieves.  That man/woman ceases to be part of the group, becomes an outcast, no longer trusted or able to trust.  I've seen two cases in recent years of thieves who have been dealt with "appropriately" by the disciplinary system, case closed, debt paid to society, etc. who only lasted a few weeks thereafter.  Soldiers, as a group, can be very creative in coming up with ways to make the life of someone they no longer want within their social group utterly miserable, and absolutely none of it was illegal.  Hell hath no fury like the rest of the section, pissed off....


----------



## kincanucks (4 Sep 2006)

I am just trying to figure out why this thread was started in the first place. ??? Did something happen to the little boy?


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2006)

he done got hisself stoled from, it would appear.


----------



## kincanucks (4 Sep 2006)

Damn it first there was the lost mail and now this!!  Man oh man the pressure on the kid must be unbearable.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> It just behooves me as to why a fellow CF member would go into another fellow CF members room, through the night while they are sleeping and steal their personal items. Yes, The items should either have not been there or else locked up but the CF is supposed to be a family. Why would they do such a thing to a fellow family member. For shame to whomever would do such a thing. Hope you get caught and PUNISHED !



Not trying to be overly picky here but for sake of clarity do you mean it baffles you or bewilders you?? Behoove is a verb that means an obligation or moral imperative...see below.

be‧hoove  /bɪˈhuv/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[bi-hoov] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, -hooved, -hoov‧ing. (chiefly in impersonal use) 

–verb (used with object) 1. to be necessary or proper for, as for moral or ethical considerations; be incumbent on: It behooves the court to weigh evidence impartially.  
2. to be worthwhile to, as for personal profit or advantage: It would behoove you to be nicer to those who could help you.  
–verb (used without object) 3. Archaic. to be needful, proper, or due: Perseverance is a quality that behooves in a scholar.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: bef. 900; ME behoven, OE behōfian to need (behōf behoof + -ian inf. suffix)] 


—Synonyms 2. benefit, advantage, serve, better, advance; suit, befit, beseem.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Sep 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> You could also mention the complete outlawing of fun in the barracks, to include, but not limited to; loud music, parties in common areas, drinking in common areas, using bathtubs as coolers, invitation of sororities etc.
> 
> So you ended up with a long hallway lined with little cells, which had to be filled with quiet, sober, celibate little troopies, lest the Duty officer be beckoned by the MPs to punish some grievous infraction like drinking a beer with your friends in the hallway.




WHAT??.........those were the reasons on the "good" side of the list whilst deciding back in 1980 whether I should move out or not.

Those memories of the D Bty "out to lunch bunch" live forever in me.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> WHAT??.........those were the reasons on the "good" side of the list whilst deciding back in 1980 whether I should move out or not.


not anymore. Fun has been completely outlawed in the shacks. It's demoralizing to be BOS and having to walk through the shacks these days. I feel like, well, like I'm doing YOUR job.


----------



## exercist (5 Sep 2006)

However, theft happened - and the guilty were not always caught - when I joined 25 years ago, so I am not convinced that the "old army" was better. I have worked in groups/lived in barracks where I trusted everyone - and some where I did not.


----------



## wookie11 (5 Sep 2006)

On my SQ few months ago, some idiot lost his damn camera and tried to blade it to everyone in the course. He told on a sergeant and the sergeant threatened to bring in the MPs.
Most of us had a nice expensive digital camera with us and we knew his was a piece of crap, so we knew that no one would take it.
Plus, this was a guy who lost his glove, and combat shirt prior to this.
Not all the time people are stealing. People might lose things and blade it on others.


----------



## big bad john (5 Sep 2006)

Lingling said:
			
		

> On my SQ few months ago, some idiot lost his damn camera and tried to blade it to everyone in the course. He told on a sergeant and the sergeant threatened to bring in the MPs.
> Most of us had a nice expensive digital camera with us and we knew his was a piece of crap, so we knew that no one would take it.
> Plus, this was a guy who lost his glove, and combat shirt prior to this.
> Not all the time people are stealing. People might lose things and blade it on others.



Learn to spell, it is not blade but blame.


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Learn to spell, it is not blade but blame.



Until all of the "suspects" are fallen in and questioned, and then (sadly) the blade comes into play.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Learn to spell, it is not blade but blame.


"blade" is a CF slang term for stabbing somone in the back. It is used as noun ("He's a blade. Watch him.") or a verb ("Did you see that? Bloggins just bladed Snuffy!")


----------



## big bad john (5 Sep 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Sep 2006)

Actually para when I first joined back in '82 there was stealing in the battalion. it was so bad that when doing laundry you had to sit on the washer and dryer or uniforms would "walk" away! One young thief was sorted out using the heavy laundry room door which "accidentally" closed on both hands. No more thieving from him.

Contrast that with my experiences in 2 Cdo where laundry was usually folded or hung up for you if you were a little late getting to it. On more than 1 occasion I put laundry in on a Friday, went to Happy Hour at the Kyrenia followed by a weekend in Ottawa at Mollys, back in Pet on Sunday and laundry was folded and hung up!

The point is that troops SHOULD by able to trust each other with their lives, and that becomes extremely hard when there is a thief in the mix. I FIRMLY believe that barracks justice is the ONLY way to deal with a POS who steals from his buddies!


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2006)

that's probably why it's so shocking to me then. All my time has been in 3 RCR and 3 VP. The NCOs and Officers who taught us when we first got to 3 Chicken were all 3 Cdo, and we adapted their ways, both at work and in the shacks.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (6 Sep 2006)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Actually para when I first joined back in '82 there was stealing in the battalion. it was so bad that when doing laundry you had to sit on the washer and dryer or uniforms would "walk" away! One young thief was sorted out using the heavy laundry room door which "accidentally" closed on both hands. No more thieving from him.
> 
> Contrast that with my experiences in 2 Cdo where laundry was usually folded or hung up for you if you were a little late getting to it. On more than 1 occasion I put laundry in on a Friday, went to Happy Hour at the Kyrenia followed by a weekend in Ottawa at Mollys, back in Pet on Sunday and laundry was folded and hung up!
> 
> The point is that troops SHOULD by able to trust each other with their lives, and that becomes extremely hard when there is a thief in the mix. I FIRMLY believe that barracks justice is the ONLY way to deal with a POS who steals from his buddies!



I have found the same thign with the people I live in shacks with now. Mind you I am the most junior with 4 years in, and it is the staff shacks. I have on many occurances found my laundry dried and folded sitting in the laundry room waiting for me. I have also done the same in return.(I am in the Borden "MODS", so 10 people share a laundry room/common area). I have never had a problem with theft here yet. I have ended up with extra combats, which got promptly hung back in the laundry room waiting for its owner. 

On my basic, we had to literally do the same thing(sitting on the washers). It got bad enough that the Course staff posted sentries because they felt that they didnt know who to trust(single laundry room shared by 6 companies)


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2006)

Would sitting on the washers be considered fraternization   (for some!)


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> that's probably why it's so shocking to me then. All my time has been in 3 RCR and 3 VP. The NCOs and Officers who taught us when we first got to 3 Chicken were all 3 Cdo, and we adapted their ways, both at work and in the shacks.



Funny how we learned lessons in honesty and integrity from members/ex-members of a unit that the government of the time saw fit to disband. :threat:

But that's a completely different rant!


----------



## gaspasser (6 Sep 2006)

I was in Svc Bn in Pet at the same time some of you seem to have been.  We had the same barrack justice system to uphold honesty and integrity.  We all treated each other like we each wanted to be treated.  It would never cross my mind to not wait and fold someone else's laundry so I could get the machine, instead of turf it out and take the machine. Sometimes it was something different to do on the weekends. 
What's that movie's name...Pay It Forward.  Seems to work in most instances.  
I spent 6 months IR(here) in the shacks, and barely knew the guy next door, let alone the others on the floor.  No comraderie, and a few times had my laundry piled on the counter all crumpled and wrinkled.  Maybe we're just old...or Old School. Thieving was definately O-U-T.  You never ever stole from a buddy, but you did "acguire" from the system.
I've posted a few times to "advise for FNG's", and this is another thread newbies should look at. 
On another note, any of you ever had a new Pte tell you "what to do" (using the F word) and where you can shove it????? I'll tell ya, it'll make you fume for awhile.
My .02 worth.


----------



## govenor_mac (6 Sep 2006)

Hence comes two of the 10 Commandments.... 'Do onto others as you would have them do onto you' and 'Thou shall not steal'. May sound a little bit too religious for some of you but it was in my upbringing and I passed it on to my son.


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

gov_mac, what is the whole story behind this thread then?  Has anything happened after the initial incident?


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Hence comes two of the 10 Commandments.... 'Do onto others as you would have them do onto you' and 'Thou shall not steal'. May sound a little bit too religious for some of you but it was in my upbringing and I passed it on to my son.



Um.. mac...

Do onto others as you would have them do unto you...

NOT a commandment  -  Biblical YES... commandment , no.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Commandments


----------



## govenor_mac (6 Sep 2006)

They think they know who took the items. I have to send the serial # to my son so he can pass it in. I am sure it is a hopeless case. It is just the damn senseless of it  happening in the first place,and not being able to trust your fellow man to boot.


----------



## govenor_mac (6 Sep 2006)

Your right Trinity...was uncertain of that one....important none the less.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (6 Sep 2006)

govenor_mac said:
			
		

> Your right Trinity...was uncertain of that one....important none the less.



Tis the Golden Rule.
But lets' add a commandment..thou shalt not covet!!
Coveting leads to stealing...if it ain't your combats it could be your wife!!


----------



## Gayson (7 Sep 2006)

I'm surprised by all these posts regarding the lack of comradeship in the shacks.

I remember my tasking at Meaford last summer, I spent a large portion of my time getting to know and party with a lot of soldiers from different units.

It was also pretty common to find my clothes folded for me or placed neatly back in my laundry bag.

Yes, there was no drinking and crazy partying in our shacks, but our floor did provide a good space for us to chill, watch movies, play xbox, and typically gather everyone together for that nights festivities.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Sep 2006)

UFI:

The "Golden Rule" was spoken by Siddhartha 500 years before that li'l Jewish fella walked the Earth. Plagiarist.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Sep 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> On another note, any of you ever had a new Pte tell you "what to do" (using the F word) and where you can shove it????? I'll tell ya, it'll make you fume for awhile.
> My .02 worth.



Well not me BUT...to one of the Sgt's on his QL2, when he said "F you man, John told me I could man".  The Sgt had recently taken the FRP back in the day and had been a Fd Engr with 2 Commando at the time.  Fastest I ever saw a Sgt ramp-up and first time I think I saw a recruit begin to crap himself.   ;D

Good times!

I am in the shacks here, with Snr NCOs and officers and its like living in the building all by yourself most of the time..the odd guy says hi in the hallways or whatever.

Definitely not like Gagetown was.

Dunno what happened to the way it was in the A lines there, lots of good times and good memories.

Maybe thats part of it too.  Doesn't seem like the guys in the shacks are "buddies and pals" and all that, and when  the heck can the average soldier get the nads to steal from a buddy??


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Sep 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> On another note, any of you ever had a new Pte tell you "what to do" (using the F word) and where you can shove it????? I'll tell ya, it'll make you fume for awhile.
> My .02 worth.



I had a new private who would come in to work at 8 in a track suit and then change into uniform making her at least 15 mins late starting work every day.   One day I said something to her about it (I was a Cpl at the time) and she looked at me and said "what is it to you?"  The worst part was the Sgt(Air Force) who was our supervisor thought it was funny.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I had a new private who would come in to work at 8 in a track suit and then change into uniform making her at least 15 mins late starting work every day.   One day I said something to her about it (I was a Cpl at the time) and she looked at me and said "what is it to you?"  The worst part was the Sgt(Air Force) who was our supervisor thought it was funny.



Sorta like 2 weeks ago for me...on Stad.  Stopped the car, turned it off, stepped out, come to Attention and salute as flag is being raised at 0800.  The OS to my left was saluting like his sleeve was sewn to his side and someone was trying to stick a doughnut in his hand.  Flag is raised...I say "Sailor.  Come here."

He walks over to me...says "who the hell are you?"

Didn't go off the deep-end.  Explained, calmly...his salute was "not to standard"...he says "ya ok".

So I said.."I suggest you get your LS or MS to show you the standard...and don't be yappin' your flapper off to POs and Snr NCOs when they are correcting you" and carry on and that sorta stuff...

He walked away and shook his head...and then the CP02 that was walking by stopped me and told me to "lighten up there Sarge...this isn't the Army around here..."

I give up.  

I  mean, it WAS only when the flag was being raised afterall... :

Wonder if he hawked anything off his roomie that day...


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I give up.



Don't, or it's only going to get worse.


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I had a new private who would come in to work at 8 in a track suit and then change into uniform making her at least 15 mins late starting work every day.   One day I said something to her about it (I was a Cpl at the time) and she looked at me and said "what is it to you?"  The worst part was the Sgt(Air Force) who was our supervisor thought it was funny.



Well, perhaps she had permission from that Sgt to do PT in the mornings prior to reporting for duty? This is not uncommon, especially in Units where 'regualarily scheduled PT' is a problem due to the provision of support. I've been there as the supervisor, new Cpl to the section querying/bitching as to "the girls" taking off early for lunch every day at 1145 and me not doing anything about it. I told him that A) they didn't need his permission; B) Regulations allowed me, the supervisor, to allow them time off/early departures under certain circumstances and that I did not have to seek his approval prior to doing so; and that C) He was quite welcome to join them at the gym each lunch hour for tai-bo and aerobics.

He declined the invitation.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He declined the invitation.


sissy.


----------



## rmacqueen (12 Sep 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, perhaps she had permission from that Sgt to do PT in the mornings prior to reporting for duty? This is not uncommon, especially in Units where 'regualarily scheduled PT' is a problem due to the provision of support. I've been there as the supervisor, new Cpl to the section querying/bitching as to "the girls" taking off early for lunch every day at 1145 and me not doing anything about it. I told him that A) they didn't need his permission; B) Regulations allowed me, the supervisor, to allow them time off/early departures under certain circumstances and that I did not have to seek his approval prior to doing so; and that C) He was quite welcome to join them at the gym each lunch hour for tai-bo and aerobics.
> 
> He declined the invitation.


Nope, that was just what she wore to work everyday


----------



## Fyuri (12 Sep 2006)

I'm reading a book about the USAF called The Wild Blue right now... It was the first time I'd actually heard of a blanket party, and I must say, society in the civilian world should take that on. Imagine seeing a bunch of guys out on sidewalks with blankets over them, and guys beating them up... I guess it would get pretty chaotic, though.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Sep 2006)

Apex said:
			
		

> I'm reading a book about the USAF called The Wild Blue right now... It was the first time I'd actually heard of a blanket party, and I must say, society in the civilian world should take that on. Imagine seeing a bunch of guys out on sidewalks with blankets over them, and guys beating them up... I guess it would get pretty chaotic, though.



Take away the blankets, go to the Tignish Legion or any like place after closing back home and you have a good Friday night!   ;D


----------

